
Microsoft Might Dump Twitter From Bing Search Results - alvivar
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-might-dump-twitter-from-bing-search-results-2011-7
======
there
what do people search twitter for? back when google used to insert live
twitter results for particular web searches, the comments were always silly
and not useful.

i've only done it a few times from search.twitter.com to check if anyone else
was complaining about a particular service being down. in those instances i
didn't really care what the people were saying, i just wanted to see if there
was any recent activity about it.

